# "I warned you", it said. "Re-pot me or I'll make my own", it said...



## garysan (Apr 13, 2017)

Seems even after just over a year that this one has seriously outgrown its pot (Eric Young) and I should be more pro-active with my repotting regime...







As you see over on the left-hand side, this was after I'd removed all the old bark & perlite. Virtually no dead roots though so happy days


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 13, 2017)

certainly a happy plant


----------



## troy (Apr 13, 2017)

Lots of roots for a 3 growth plant, when it blooms it should stay in bloom for a good while, excellent pick up!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2017)

That is amazing!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 14, 2017)

Good culture results


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2017)

Nicr. While you're at it. ..


----------



## garysan (Apr 14, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nicr. While you're at it. ..



Just waiting for the weather to warm up a bit more


----------



## garysan (Apr 14, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> That is amazing!



I've got an Ainsworthii that keeps throwing bits of bark out of its pot which I find on the floor every now and then. As soon as it's finished blooming, I'll do that one too


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2017)

garysan said:


> I've got an Ainsworthii that keeps throwing bits of bark out of its pot which I find on the floor every now and then. As soon as it's finished blooming, I'll do that one too



Maybe you should do a time-lapse of these fast-growing roots! I'd like to see them throw bark out of their pot!


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2017)

Untangling this root mass might take two chop sticks! How
long did it take you to get it repotted?


----------



## garysan (Apr 15, 2017)

abax said:


> Untangling this root mass might take two chop sticks! How
> long did it take you to get it repotted?



I couldn't untangle it; they're all stuck together and I thought best to leave them alone. I removed all the old medium from 'inside' and checked the roots for bad ones (maybe two or three small ones near the bottom but that was it). Repotted it all as a big lump with fresh medium making sure it was filled up inside and all around in the bigger pot.

I've taken a lead from Ed and as I repot each of my Phrags, I'm moving them out of S/H into taller pots and crocking the bottom section of the pot, hopefully to encourage deep root growth rather than circular... I water ever other day (if in bud/spike I usually water those plants every day) so watering that regularly I think doesn't make much difference whether in S/H or not. We shall see how they take to new culture.


----------



## Don I (Apr 15, 2017)

That's some good looking roots. Chopsticks not just for eating anymore. They are probably a universal unpotting tool.
Don


----------



## garysan (Jun 16, 2017)

Shortly after repotting, this one produced a spike. I'll post a picture when I get back home on Saturday


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 16, 2017)

You doing great, keep it up


----------



## garysan (Jun 18, 2017)

garysan said:


> Shortly after repotting, this one produced a spike. I'll post a picture when I get back home on Saturday



Here's the image of this plant now in spike - first flowering for this 3 growth plant


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2017)

nice job


----------

